# New Cover Art: The Legend of Sigmar



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

The latest release from Black Library for the coming ToL omnibus _The Legend of Sigmar_ which will contain all three books by Graham McNeill, _Heldenhammer_, _Empire_ and _God King_.

These images also teach us a wise lesson...

If you are an Orc, or pretty much anything mortal...










Don't piss off a god.










Sigmar has never looked better. He looks like a noble Conan the Barbarian mixed with some Thor for good measure. I have not read this trilogy but I am looking forward to getting the omnibus when its released.


LotN


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

Nice. The only one in the trilogy I haven't read yet is _Empire_, so I'll be looking forward to this.


----------



## Lord Mephiston (Sep 16, 2010)

Since when did he join the church of his lordship Chuck Norris ? AKA grow a beard .


----------



## Barnster (Feb 11, 2010)

He is no god brother!


Anyone who read these let me know if their/ this is worth picking up, I generally dislike imperial stuff and prefer the more "fantastical" side but do generally like McNeil is his fantasy work as solid as his 40k based works?


----------

